# L'Angolo del Retrò



## Darren Marshall (31 Agosto 2012)

Utilizziamo questo topic per parlare dei videogames del passato di cui avete un piacevole ricordo.

Inizio io con un gioco forse poco conosciuto ma che ho davvero consumato!


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (31 Agosto 2012)

Crash Bandicoot dal 1 al 3


----------



## Gekyn (31 Agosto 2012)

Per pc il primo è stato doom......
Per console **** master system è stato altered beast


----------



## andre (31 Agosto 2012)

MediEvil per playstation1


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (31 Agosto 2012)

andre ha scritto:


> MediEvil per playstation1



Beh beh quello è la STORIA.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (31 Agosto 2012)

PippoInzaghi92 ha scritto:


> Crash Bandicoot dal 1 al 3



a me tutti quelli della ps1 mi sono piaciuti


----------



## Snake (31 Agosto 2012)

Metal Gear mi ha cambiato la vita. Ad oggi è ancora il gioco che più mi ha emozionato, la grafica era quella che era ma che trama, che dialoghi, doppiaggio clamoroso. C'avrò giocato almeno una dozzina di volte. Il primo amore non si scorda mai

STORIA


----------



## Guglielmo90 (1 Settembre 2012)

Snake ha scritto:


> Metal Gear mi ha cambiato la vita. Ad oggi è ancora il gioco che più mi ha emozionato, la grafica era quella che era ma che trama, che dialoghi, doppiaggio clamoroso. C'avrò giocato almeno una dozzina di volte. Il primo amore non si scorda mai
> 
> STORIA



Il primo è qualcosa di stupendo. Un capolavoro.


----------



## Butcher (1 Settembre 2012)

Chi se lo ricorda il mitico Tombi! ?


----------



## juventino (1 Settembre 2012)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Chi se lo ricorda il mitico Tombi! ?



Avevo il 2 
.
Altri titoli indimenticabili per me sono la saga di Spyro, di Resident Evil, Ape Escape, ISS Pro, Oddworld e i primi Tekken.


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (1 Settembre 2012)

Tombi,Spyro e Tekken  Ci giocavo così tanto che me ne fottevo della scuola  Mia mamma si ricorda bene quei momenti


----------



## Brain84 (1 Settembre 2012)

Essendo giocatore di vecchia data, inserisco i giochi che per me hanno segnato la mia infanzia cercando di fare n bello sforzo mnemonico  e lasciando stare la ps1 ecc...

Samurai Warrior per Commodore 64
Gemini Wing per Commodore 64
Wonder Boy
Alexx Kid
Tennis Ace
Cadillac Dinosaur
Double Dragon
King of Fighters
Dragon's Lair
Ghost n'Goblins
Castelvania
Contra
Michal Jacskon - Moonwalker
World Cup Italia 90 (master System)
Metal Slug
Mario Bros (NES)
Puzzle Booble
Seibu Cup Soccer
Street Fighter 2 Champion Edition 
Pang
Out Run
Tetris
Track and Field
Final Fight
Samurai Shodown
Bomber Man
Combat School
Altered Beast
Golden Axe
Prince of Persia
Sonic (il primo)
Bubble Bobble
Punisher
Mortal Kombat


----------



## juventino (1 Settembre 2012)

Ma qualcuno ha mai giocato al Nintendo 64? Anche la ci sono perle indimenticambili 
F-Zero 
Zelda Ocarina of Time 
Pokemon Stadium  (mi ricordo che da bambino lo consumavo perchè mi permetteva di giocare ai pokemon del gameboy sul televisore)


----------



## Gallio (1 Settembre 2012)

con Diablo I ho iniziato il mio periodo Nerd


----------



## Brain84 (1 Settembre 2012)

juventino ha scritto:


> Ma qualcuno ha mai giocato al Nintendo 64? Anche la ci sono perle indimenticambili
> F-Zero
> Zelda Ocarina of Time
> Pokemon Stadium  (mi ricordo che da bambino lo consumavo perchè mi permetteva di giocare ai pokemon del gameboy sul televisore)


Per giocare ai Zelda mi sono scaricato emulatori per N64, Game Cube e mi sono comprato il DS e la Wii


----------



## JulesWinnfield (1 Settembre 2012)

primo gioco : Super Mario World per SNES , secondo me uno dei platform migliori mai realizzati 

IL gioco : FFVII


----------



## Darren Marshall (1 Settembre 2012)

juventino ha scritto:


> Ma qualcuno ha mai giocato al Nintendo 64? Anche la ci sono perle indimenticambili
> F-Zero
> Zelda Ocarina of Time
> Pokemon Stadium  (mi ricordo che da bambino lo consumavo perchè mi permetteva di giocare ai pokemon del gameboy sul televisore)



Beh Mario 64


----------



## Hell Krusty (1 Settembre 2012)

http://nesbox.com/
http://snesbox.com/


----------



## Fabry_cekko (1 Settembre 2012)

altre serie fantastiche erano Spyro e Driver


----------



## James Watson (2 Settembre 2012)

Nessuno ha ancora citato monkey island! Vergogna!


----------



## Darren Marshall (2 Settembre 2012)

James Watson ha scritto:


> Nessuno ha ancora citato monkey island! Vergogna!



Oddio! è vero! Grave mancanza! Lo sto anche rigiocando sul Mac


----------



## alexandre (2 Settembre 2012)

FFVII è il gioco che mi ha cambiato, purtroppo ora non ho più tempo/mezzi, poi è stato l'inizio di jgdr/strategici/gestionali


----------



## Dottorm (5 Settembre 2012)

Sono tanti, troppi!
Cercherò di citare i più importanti e perchè:
- Androides: il mio primissimo gioco, sul primissimo computer, andavo all'asilo. Il computer era il PC128 della Olivetti, Androides sostanzialmente era una delle miriadi di versioni di Lode Runner (giochino dove un omino deve prendere dei tesori inseguito da altri omini, hai la capacità di fare i buchi e farci cadere gli inseguitori)
- Alex Kidd: primo gioco della mia prima console (**** Master System)
- Lemmings: il mio primo gioco su PC serio
- Super Mario Land 2: primo gioco su prima console portatile (Gameboy), l'ho straconsumato
- Doom & Quake: i primi FPS su PC, indimenticabili
- Tomb Raider 2: la prima avventura 3D seria
- Settlers 2: primo gioco gestionale in tempo reale
- Civilization 2: gioco che mi ha fatto entrare nei gestionali a turni, spettacolare
- Diablo: indimenticabile RPG
- Starcraft: il primo strategico in tempo reale
- WOW: il primo e secondo me a tutt'oggi migliore MMORPG

Se mi viene in mente altro lo posto


----------



## The Mighty Angus Young (6 Settembre 2012)

Donald Duck The Lucky Dime Caper
Michey Mouse in the world of illusione
Asterix
Sonic the Hedgehog
Wrestler World
Alex Kidd (adoravo i livelli con la moto)

e tanti altri...


----------



## Darren Marshall (10 Settembre 2012)




----------



## Cutolo™ (10 Settembre 2012)

Monkey Island
Broken Sword
Mario Bros (tutti i 2D)
Tutti i giochi della Master System e della Mega Drive


----------



## admin (10 Settembre 2012)

Io ho L'Amiga 600 dentro l'armadio. Ogni tanto mi viene voglia di tirarla fuori!


----------

